# Fursona merch?



## Herdingcats (May 19, 2020)

Do you own any (commissioned) merch of your fursona? It could be a fursuit, badge, pin, plush, a figurine or something I haven't thought of.

As for me, nothing yet. I think I'd be interested if my fursona remained the same after a few years.


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

My fursona is a black cat. I own a black cat. Does that count? LOL


----------



## Guifrog (May 19, 2020)

I've left the doll I got last christmas at my place before the lockdown and I can only find this pic from the butt thread at the moment:


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 22, 2020)

I just have a badge.  Everything else is digital art.


----------



## Arnak (May 22, 2020)

Nope, I'm a poor white boy living in the apocalypse


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 22, 2020)

With the artist's approval, I tried to put a completely SFW commissioned pic on a t-shirt but the design was rejected for copyright violation.
I guess the art was so good the t-shirt company thought it was from an actual cartoon.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2020)

Badges and a shoulder pet of my fox.


----------



## PercyD (May 23, 2020)

I melt everytime someone draws fanart of my characters or my sona in general tbh. TuT


----------



## BayoDino (May 23, 2020)

I only have a mini plush of my fursona, rest are arts.


----------



## Bababooey (May 23, 2020)

I just have this one badge from a person from Australia. Lol


----------



## Auxil (May 23, 2020)

If I can get commissions going soon I want to comm a lil clay figurine of my sona like this one 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261446163879911430


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2020)

My best friend commissioned a plush doll of my sheep fursona for valentines day last year


----------



## Tyll'a (May 25, 2020)

I have a coffee cup with an old design of Tyll'a on it


----------



## Rayd (May 25, 2020)

i've always wanted some sort of plush or doll of him, but i've never been too sure of how to go about acquiring one.


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

Aside from art, I made some prototype action figures with my 3D printer. I didn't go all the way with them because I couldn't get my family to commit to helping me with other parts of the business like shipping and orders. It was all clearly too much for one person alone to do on their own.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 26, 2020)

I have just the basic stuff like your fursuit and badges. I do have an early plush of a neko version of my character. I don’t know if my business cards and table banners count, they have her on them too.


----------



## GlitterKoi (May 27, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My best friend commissioned a plush doll of my sheep fursona for valentines day last year
> View attachment 87250



As an obsessive spinner/knitter/crocheter, can I just say that I LOVE the fact that you have a sheep sona, and that you have a crocheted doll of them?!


----------



## Kinare (May 28, 2020)

Just digital art for now, but I recently found out you can get artwork printed on glass. fractureme.com: Fracture | Print your photos, in vivid color, directly on glass. I don't remember how I found it, but yeah, that's my new "spoil myself" goal. They're not all that expensive, but I'm not sure where I'll be in a couple months, so I need to see where life is taking me first.

I'd also like to get a tail in my sona's style some day. I don't want a full fursuit or anything, just a tail is fine. After all, that is the best part.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 13, 2020)

I made my own fursona badge but thats just about it .


----------



## Cerestes (Jun 23, 2020)

*I made myself a plushie. Mine is on the left <3 



*​


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 23, 2020)

Not yet, but I finally have a partial fursuit in the works.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 23, 2020)

Cerestes said:


> *I made myself a plushie. Mine is on the left <3
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Nice! I wanted to make plushies when I was younger but I never got into it.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jun 25, 2020)

My daughter made me a stuffed version of my fursona (Pogo the Tabby Cat) for Father's Day. I've also got a little carried away with art commissions. Currently have 19 pieces with a few more in the works (badges, stickers, animations, ref sheets, YCH, head shots, full body, etc).


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 27, 2020)

I do have a plush of sona now from Budsies. This is me unboxing my boy.




Below is from all sides, photo taken by the budsies showing him off.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, not of my fursona, but I did make this figurine as an april fool's joke. Not really furry though!



 

I also designed a Phi-Paw pendant, but only ever got around to printing a resin master since I didn't have a lot of spare cash at the time and jewellery casting can be quite expensive!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm selling the character I had merch for so now I have no merch. Lol


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jul 14, 2020)

I still have this figurine of my first ‘sona here
www.furaffinity.net: Commission: Calhanthirs Other Side by eggy_yockio


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jul 14, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> I still have this figurine of my first ‘sona here
> www.furaffinity.net: Commission: Calhanthirs
> 
> View attachment 89721



I basically went from a blue dog-looking drake type creature to a black dog-looking drake like creature to my current, feathered, grey and beige dog-looking drake type creature.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 13, 2020)

Figured I should revive this thread since my fursuit head got finished while the site was down.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 13, 2020)

Lenticular badge by Clockworkoon(?)


----------



## rknight (Oct 14, 2020)

Outside of badges and artwork, i'm looking at getting some mouse pads with my fursona on them


----------



## Magicka~ (Dec 26, 2020)

I'd love to get a one *acrylic keychain *of my sona, but I can only find sellers that sell custom ones in bulk. :/

I'll have it dangle in my backpack and when my university opens campus again, people will point at it and find out I'm a furry! （。＾▽＾）


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My best friend commissioned a plush doll of my sheep fursona for valentines day last year
> View attachment 87250


That’s just too cute!


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2020)

My New Year's project is going to be commissioning a 3-D model, from which I can cast skunk-masks in latex, of a rounded, cartoony nature, based on my fursona, and similar to this one, which is pretty much impossible to get:






...this way, more and more furs can literally be transformed into Simo Skunks, and the S.S. Skunk Co., Simo S. Skunk, president and overlord, will flourish even as more and more furs discover the joys of skunkiness! : )


----------

